# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Sony P10

## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Eu tenho algumas dificuldades em fotografar o aqua, se houver mais alguém que utilize esta máquina e pudesse dar algumas dicas eu agradecia.  :SbOk:  
O pior são as macros que não consigo focagem, eu utilizo o modo automático e é uma desgraça!

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Podes dizer qual a distância minima de focagem da tua máquina em modo macro?
Podes estar a tirar as fotos demasiado perto.

Primeiro tens de fazer a focagem primimdo o botão de dispara até meio e depois é que deves carregar nele totalmente.

Eu tenho uma HP mas em principio o processo é o mesmo. :SbOk2:

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas Carlos.
A distância minima em modo macro são 10 cm, o que não é nada bom, de qualquer modo para fazer uma focagem a esta distância para mim é impossivel porque devem haver outros factores que influenciam a mesma (isto em modo automático). O que eu gostaria de saber é se existem outros parâmetros que ajudem, sem ser em modo auto. Eu bem que faço umas experiências, mas cada foto é pior que a outra  :SbEnerve3:   Lá de vez em quando sai uma foto jeitosa, mas vão uma quantidade delas parar à reciclagem. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Pois então a minha tanbém tem 10 cm de distância mínima e focagem, por vezes os vidros do AQ. sujos podem influênciar a distância de focagem, exprimenta fotos senm ser do AQ. 

Outra questão o flash dispara nesse modo de macro?

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Vou experimentar macros sem ser no aqua para ver como se porta a máquina.
Em relação ao flash, nunca experimentei a macro com o flash activo, pq quando fotografo o aqua desligo sempre.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Carlos finalmente experimentei a macro com o flash e ele funciona. Existem máquinas que em modo macro não funciona o flash?

----------

